# help



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

is there any where online or off i can get fake corn stalks and are they cheap


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

I would try craft stores around August-September. Are you looking for stalks or husks, or both? Try here: http://www.amazon.com/JTT-0595511-C...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338751671&sr=8-1-fkmr0


----------



## Spooky D (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXKmwGGcUcA&feature=g-user-u
Here is a great tutorial on making your own if you wanted to go that route. This is probably the only way to get them cheap.


----------



## cheou812 (Jul 9, 2011)

I bought some last year at either Home Depot or Lowes around Sept or Oct time frame. They were a good 6-8 feet tall, and about the $10-$15 range.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Is there a reason you don't want to use real ones? I'd imagine there's plenty of farmers that would be willing to let you have a few real stalks for free (or a minimal fee) around the holiday.


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

How to make your own corn stalks, courtesy of Allen H: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30563&highlight=corn+stalks

But we buy bundles of real corn stalks from the local farmers market, with Home Depot as the closer, more expensive, option if we need just a few more.

For outside display I made a couple black painted 1/2-inch PVC pipe "handrails" anchored to the ground via rebar and tie the stalks to that with jute twine for a "rows of corn" look behind my scarecrow. Then I also have a few single vertical straw color painted PVC pipes mounted on rebar about which I tie bundles of corn stalks for that old style harvested corn look to the sides of the scarecrow. Keeps everything from blowing around.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

The corn stalks from Allen are very easy to make and cheap. You might want to try it before August. If you don't like it you can always buy them.
Just a thought.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

We needed some for our display last year so we went to a local farmer; they told us "take as much as you want as long as you cut them and haul them out yourselves" I think we took about 80-100 stalks I would guess??


----------

